
The day Steve Jobs saved Apple - YuriNiyazov
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-day-steve-jobs-saved-apple-2011-09-23?link=MW_home_latest_news
======
ecaradec
I'm not sure that this what saved Apple. If they were losing billions, 150
millions wouldn't have saved them. It was just a protection measure to buy the
trust of the board.

What saved Apple was good products ipod and especially iphone, and an awesome
marketing that presented better products under their best light. It's the
iphone that changed the game and brought craploads of revenues. I'd love to
know the insight that lead them to the iphone.

